# Heartland Bowhunter is baaaaack



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 27, 2010)

https://vimeo.com/12395774


Go ahead, call me a fan boy. You'd be right. :lol:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 27, 2010)

Here's the trailer from last season... if it doesn't get you pumped to bowhunt nothing will
https://www.heartlandbowhunter.com/media/other-media/s2trailer.html


----------



## Waterfowler (Jun 27, 2010)

Good videos thanks for sharing.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 27, 2010)

The first episodes of the past 2 seasons are available on their site.. and all of season 3 will be online once they start airing


----------



## thudpucker (Jun 27, 2010)

My Ex burned almost all my photos of my Alaska Bear, Moose, Caribou and Goat hunts.
I could sure tell a bunch of tall tales though.  

What you have left are Memories that will last a lifetime. Lucky you, you have Movies. All I had were stills.
What fun it is. 
And to think that you had to get up within 50-65 Yards to make the shot. 
Gun hunters eat your hearts out!


----------



## Froggy (Jun 28, 2010)

Anybody can shoot a gun....


----------



## Jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Froggy said:


> Anybody can shoot a gun....



Well......i must confess, I missed a doe at 50 yards couple of years back. #-o :LOL2:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 28, 2010)

Jim said:


> Froggy said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody can shoot a gun....
> ...




It happens to the best of us... especially when they're at a full sprint [-X :mrgreen:


----------



## Nevillizer (Jun 28, 2010)

It's definitely more sporty in some ways. I prefer a mix of both though.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 28, 2010)

them vids will make a man ancy to get in that tree

hope'n i can kill my first'n with a bow this year


----------

